# Sex while separated



## Married in VA (Jan 6, 2012)

Okay, going to throw this question out there to see where folks are with this. Did any of you have sex with your soon to be ex while you were separated but before the divorce was final? If so, was there another person in your ex's life that she was "cheating on" by being with you?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Married in VA said:


> Did any you have sex with your soon to be ex while you were separated but before the divorce was final?


nope!
though that and bj's were offered a couple times.
couldnt get any of that while married, why would i want it when i left?


----------



## tmh (Jan 17, 2012)

Had sex with the soon to be ex. Messy, very messy. Questioned the need to divorce, he still wanted to divorce. I had been dating, but nothing serious so no cheating on anyone. Just seriously messed with my head and felt very used.


----------

